# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Bir ekonomik tetikçinin itirafları

## bozok

*ABD'de tam 24 yayınevinin yayınlamaya korktuğu, yazarın 5 kez karar verip, her seferinde rüşvet ve tehtitlerle vazgeçirildiği, yayınlandığı ülkelerde gündemi sarsan, tüyleri ürperten gerçekler.* 


  

Bir Ekonomik Tetikçinin
İtirafları  
ABD'de tam 24 yayınevinin yayınlamaya korktuğu, yazarın 5 kez karar verip, her seferinde rüşvet ve tehtitlerle vazgeçirildiği, yayınlandığı ülkelerde gündemi sarsan, tüyleri ürperten gerçekler. 

John Perkins

ANKARA, 18 Aralık 2007 Salı 

_Hedef ülkeler, hedef yöneticiler; ya satılacaklar, ya da ölecekler_
_Hepsi yaşanmış, hepsi gerçek_
_Yöntem çok, amaç tek;_
_şİRKETOKRASİ İLE YüNETİLEN ''KüRESEL İMPARATORLUK''_Ekonomi tetikçisi olarak bizlerin amacı küresel imparatorluk kurmaktır. Bizler, diğer ülkeleri şirketlerimizin, hükümetimizin, bankalarımızın, kısacası benim *şirketokrasi* diye adlandırdığım kurumsal yapının kölesi haline getirmek için uluslararası finans kuruluşlarını kullanan elit bir grubuz. Mafyanın yaptığı iyilikler gibi *Ekonomi Tetikçileri* de görünüşte bazı iyilikler yapar. ürneğin elektrik santralleri, otoyollar, limanlar,havaalanları, teknoparklar gibi altyapı hizmetleri için borç temin ederler. *Bu borçların ön koşulu, bütün bu projelerin Amerikan inşaat ve mühendislik firmaları tarafındangerçekleştirilmesidir. Aslında paranın çoğu Amerika'yı hiç terk etmez; yalnızca Washington'daki bankalardan New York, Houston veya San Francisco'dakimühendislik firmalarına transfer edilir.*

Para hiç vakit geçirmeden şirketokrasi üyesi şirketlere (kreditörlere) döndüğü halde borçlu ülkenin anapara artı faizin tamamını ödemesini isteriz. *Eğer Ekonomi Tetikçisi çok başarılı ise borç tutarı o kadar büyük olur ki birkaç yıl sonra borçlu ülke ödemeleri aksatır*. Bu olduğunda biz de mafya gibi diyetini isteriz. Birleşmiş Milletler'de Amerika'nın isteği doğrultusunda oy verme, askeri üs kurma veya petrol gibi değerli kaynaklara el koyma şeklinde olabilir bu diyet. Buna rağmen borçlunun borcu devam eder. Böylece küresel imparatorluğumuza bir ülke daha eklenmiş olur. 2004 itibariyle 3. Dünya ülkelerinin borç toplamı 2.5 trilyon dolara, yıllık faiz ödemeleri de 3.75 milyar dolara yükselmiştir. Bu tutar, tüm 3.Dünya ülkelerinin sağlık ve eğitim harcamaları toplamından fazla, aldıkları dış yardımın da 20 katıdır. Yine bu ülkelerde nüfusun en üst yüzde biri, ülkelerinin mali kaynaklarının ve gayrımenkullerinin %70 ila %90'ına sahiptir. Bu çağdaş imparatorluğun sinsiliği, Romalı askerleri, İspanyol fatihlerini (konkistador), 18-19 uncu yy Avrupalı sömürgecilerini fersah fersah geride bırakır. Biz Ekonomi Tetikçileri kurnazızdır.

*Bizler tarihten ders aldık*. Kılıç taşımayız, zırh-üniforma giymeyiz. Ekuador, Nijerya, Endonezya gibi ülkelerde yerli öğretmenler veya esnaf gibi giyiniriz. Washington ve Paris'te bürokratlara ve bankerlere benzeriz. Proje mahallerini gezer, yoksul köyleri dolaşırız. Yerel basında ne kadar hayırlı işler yaptığımızdan söz ederiz. Yasadışı bir şeye tevessül ettiğimiz pek nadirdir. Zira sistem aldatmacaya dayansa da tanım olarak yasaldır.

Ancaaak?.. *Eğer biz başarısız olursak, devreye çakallar (İstihbarat ?NSA ve CIAelemanları)* girer. üakallar hazır ve nazır bekler. Ortaya çıktıklarında devlet başkanları devrilir veya feci *"kaza"*larda ölürler. Eğer Afganistan ve Irak'ta olduğu gibi, bir şekilde çakallar da beceremezlerse genç Amerikalılar ölmeye ve öldürmeye gönderilir. Bu imparatorluğun yaratılmasına ben de katkıda bulundum ve suçluluk duygusu altında eziliyorum. New Hampshire taşrasından bir çocuk nasıl oldu da bu pis işlere
bulaştı?

******
PANAMA
Panama havaalanına 1972'nin bir Nisan akşamı ayak bastım. Yol boyunca gördüğüm bilboard'ları başkan Omar Torrijos'un resimleri süslüyordu. MAIN'in devasa Kalkınma Master Planının son görüşmelerini yapmakla görevlendirilmiştim. Plan, bu iki milyonluk minicik fakat son derece stratejik ülkeye enerji, ulaşım ve tarım sektörlerinde Dünya Bankası, Amerikan Kalkınma Bankası ve USAID'in milyarlarca dolar yatırım yapmasına zemin hazırlayacaktı.

Panama vaktiyle, Columbia'nın bir parçasıyken, Süveyş kanalını açan Fransız mühendis Ferdinand de Lesseps burada da kanal açma girişiminde bulunmuştu. De Lesseps başarılı olamadı fakat *Theodore Roosevelt'*in Panama'ya göz dikmesine yol açtı. 1903'de Amerika bir savaş gemisi göndererek kıstağı işgal etti ve Panama'yı bağımsız devlet olarak ilan etti. Kukla bir hükümet kurarak ilk kanal anlaşmasını imzaladı. Anlaşma, yapımı planlanan kanalın iki yakasının Amerikan bölgesi olmasını öngörüyor, Amerikan müdahalesini meşru kılıyor ve bu sözde bağımsız ülkenin tam kontrolünü veriyordu.

Yarım yüzyıl boyunca Panama, Washington'la güçlü bağlar içinde bulunan varlıklı ailelerce yönetildi. Bunlar, Amerikan çıkarlarını korumayı görev edinmiş sağcı diktatörlerdi. Halkın korkunç yoksulluk içinde, büyük plantasyon ve şirketlerin kölesi halinde yaşaması umurlarında değildi. Son diktatör Arias'ı *Omar Torrijos* bir darbeyle indirip devlet başkanı oldu.

*Torrijos* döneminde Panama, tarihinde ilk kez Washington veya başka bir yerin kuklası olmadı. Moskova veya Beijing'in tahriklerine kapılmadı. Torrijos sosyal reforma
ve yoksullara yardıma inanıyordu fakat komünizme de karşıydı.Panama kanalını ve çevresini tamamen Amerika'ya ait olmaktan kurtarıp Panama devletine iadesi için Torrijos başkan *Jimmy Carter* ile müzakerelere başladı. Carter mantıklı ve duyarlı bir insandı fakat Washington'daki muhafazakarlar ve dinciler yaygarayı kopardı. Nasıl olur da bu milli savunma kalemizi, Amerikan dehasının sembolünü, Amerika'nın ticari çıkarlarının düğüm noktasını elden çıkarmaya kalkardık?

Başkan Carter bütün itirazlara kulak tıkayarak *1977'de Kanalı ve Kanal Bölgesini Panama'ya devreden anlaşmayı imzaladı.* Uzun ve eziyetli bir ikna sürecinden sonra
Kongre'nin anlaşmayı onaylamasını sağladı. Bunun üzerine muhafazakarlar intikam almayı ahdetti.

Başkan Carter'dan sonra gelen Reagan hükümeti kanalı geri almak için epeyce uğraş verdi. Fakat Torrijos karşı koydu. Bunun üzerine 31 Temmuz 1981'de bir uçak
*"kazasında"* hayatını kaybetti. Bir kez daha Latin Amerika basını *"CIA suikastı"* başlıkları attı. 52 yaşındaki Torrijos'un ölümü CIA'nin suikastlar dizinine bir yenisini eklemişti.

Torrijos yaşasaydı, Orta ve Güney Amerika ülkelerinde gittikçe artan şiddeti önlemenin çaresini bulacaktı. Petrol şirketlerinin Amazon havzasını mahvetmesine izin vermeyecek, Washington'un terörist ve uyuşturucu savaşı dediği, ama aslında çaresiz insanların evlerini ve ailelerini koruma girişimlerini hafifletecek çözümler üretecekti. En önemlisi, Güney Amerika'da, Afrika'da ve Asya'daki liderlere örnek olacaktı. Tabi ki CIA, NSA VE ET'ler buna izin vermeyecekti.

Torrijos'un halefi Manuel Noriega başlangıçta selefinin izinden gidiyor izlenimi verdi fakat Torrijos adalet ve eşitlik timsali iken, Noriega kısa sürede yolsuzluk ve kanunsuz işlere bulaştı. Dahası Amerika'nın tropik savaş eğitim üssü *"School of Americas"* ın süre uzatımına izin vermedi. Bunun üzerine 20.12.1989'da Amerika Panamaya, II.Dünya Savaşından bu yana bir ülkeye yapılan en büyük hava saldırısını düzenledi. Bu, sivil halka yapılan haksız bir saldırıydı. Oysa Panama ve Panamalılar ne Amerika ne de başka bir ülke için tehdit teşkil ediyordu. Noriega şilinin Pinochet'si , Nikaragua'nın Somosa'sı gibi katliam yapmamış, insan haklarını çiğnememişti. Tek yaptığı Kanal Antlaşmasına uyulmasını istemek ve yeni bir Kanal için Japonlarla görüşmekti. Amerikan askerlerinin bu iki milyonluk şehirde büyük-çocuk sayısız insan öldürmesine ve şehrin büyük bölümünü yakmasına Washington'un gösterebildiği tek gerekçe, Noriega'nın uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı idi. Bu şehrin dünyanın en değerli arazilerinden birinin üstünde olduğundan kimse söz etmiyordu tabi.

Noriega Amerika'ya getirilip, kendi ülkesindeki eylemleriyle Amerikan yasalarını ihlal ettiği gibi örneği görülmemiş bir iddia ile yargılandı ve 40 yıla mahkum edildi. Saldırı , Amerika'nın imparatorluk kurmanın eski usullerine döndüğünü, Reagan gibi Bush'un da amaca ulaşmak için muazzam güç kullanmakta tereddüt etmeyeceğini dünyaya gösteriyordu. Hedef, Torrijos mirasını kukla bir hükümete devretmek kadar, Irak gibi başka ülkeleri de sindirmekti.

Bush hükümetinin yaptığı terörizmden farksız, gayri meşru bir eylemdi. Amerikan Ordusu bu bombardımandan sonra 3 gün boyunca basını, Kızılhaç'ı ve diğer gözlemcileri şehre sokmadı. Bu arada askerler ölüleri yakıp gömdüler. Suç delillerinin yok edilmesi ve katliamın boyutları konusunda sorulan sorular hep cevapsız kaldı.

Dünya bu olayı şiddetle kınadığı halde basına uygulanan sansür yüzünden pek az Amerikalının haberi oldu. Amerika sahip olduğu gücü iğrenç bir biçimde kötüye
kullanarak küstah Amerikalı politikacıların ve onların Panamalı yardakçılarının amaçlarına hizmet etmişti. Nitekim Torrijos döneminden önce Amerikan hükümetinin kuklası olan oligarşi tekrar iktidara getirildi ve Amerika kanalın kontrolünü yeniden ele geçirdi.

* * *

EKVADOR

Ekuador'un Amazon havzasında petrol çıkarılması 1960'ların sonunda başladı.Yöneticiler, petrol gelirlerine güvenerek ülkeyi muazzam borç yükü altına soktular. Otoyollar, teknoparklar, hidroelektrik santralleri, elektrik iletim sistemleri ülkenin her tarafına yayıldı. Uluslararası mühendislik ve inşaat şirketleri bir kez daha vurgunu vurmuşlar, yerli bir avuç aile de bu vurgundan nasiplerini epeyce almışlardı. Ekuador'a ilk ziyaretimi izleyen yıllarda bu minicik ülke, tam anlamıyla şirketokrasi kurbanı olmuştu. Bizler her zamanki yöntemlerimizle ülkeyi neredeyse iflas ettirmeyi başarmıştık. Sonuçta 30 yıl içinde ülkenin resmi yoksulluk oranı* %50'den %70'e*, gizliaçık işsizlik oranı *%15'den %70'e*, kamu borcu *240 milyon dolardan 16 milyar dolara çıkarken* en fakirlere ayrılan kamu kaynakları *%20'den %6'ya* inmişti. *(Bugün Ekuador ulusal bütçesinin %50'sini borç ödemelerine tahsis etmek zorundadır.)* Siyasi yolsuzluk ve şirketokrasi işbirliğinin içinden sıyrılıp çıkan yıldız *Jaime Roldos* oldu. 30'lu yaşlarda avukat ve profesör olan Roldos, yoksul haklarına ve siyasilerin ülke kaynaklarının verimli biçimde kullanılmasından sorumlu olduğuna inanıyordu.

Statükoya karşı çıkmaktan korkmayan ender bir politikacıydı. ürneğin Amerikan misyoner grubu *SIL'i (Summer Enstitute of Linguistics)* petrol şirketlerinin ajanı olmakla suçluyordu.

SIL, pek çok ülkeye olduğu gibi Ekuador'a da görünüşte yerel dilleri araştırmak üzere gelmişti. Bilhassa Amazon havzasındaki Hourani kabilesiyle ilgileniyorlardı. Petrol araştırmalarının yürütüldüğü ilk yıllarda hareket tarzları şuydu: Sismograflar şirket merkezine bir yerde petrol bulunma ihtimali olduğunu bildirdiklerinde SIL derhal devreye giriyor ve yerli halkı oradan ayrılıp bedava yemek, barınak, giysi, ilaç ve dinieğitim bulabilecekleri misyonerlik kamplarında yaşamaya ikna ediyorlardı. Tek şartı tapularını petrol şirketlerinin üstüne geçirmeleriydi. İkna için gayri ahlaki, gayri kanuni her türlü yöntemi kullanıyorlardı. SIL misyonerleri Amerika'da televizyona çıkıp *"vahşi"* leri eğitmek ve medenileştirmek için halktan SIL'e ve Petrol şirketlerine para topluyordu. Rockefellar Vakfı büyük katkıda bulundu.


Jaime Roldos, *"Rockefeller'ın da işin içinde olması , SIL'in yerli halkın topraklarını çalmak için bir paravan olduğunu gösteriyor"* diyordu. Roldos'un Hidrokarbon Politikasına göre madem ki Ekuador'un en önemli kaynağı petroldü, o halde bu kaynağın kullanımı nüfusun en yüksek kısmına en fazla yarar sağlayacak şekilde gerçekleştirilmeliydi. 1979'daki Başkanlık konuşmasında şunları söylemişti:*"Ulusumuzun enerji kaynaklarını korumak için etkin önlemler almalıyız. Devlet, ihracatı çeşitlendirmek ve ekonomik bağımsızlığı sürdürmek zorundadır. Karar verirken daima ulusal menfaatlerimizi ve egemenlik haklarımızı göz önünde bulunduracağız. Bir petrol şirketi riske girmediği, araştırma yürütmediği ve imtiyaz aldığı yerlerden üretim yapmadığı taktirde devlet vermiş olduğu imtiyazı geri alacaktır."*Kasım 1980'de Carter seçimi kaybedince Reagan Başkan oldu. En büyük hedefi dünya barışı olan ve Amerika'nın petrole bağımlılığını azaltmaya çalışan bir başkanın yerini, Amerika'nın askeri güce dayanarak dünya piramidinin tepesinde oturmaya ve dünyanın neresinde olursa olsun petrol alanlarını kontrol etmeye hakkı olduğuna inanan biri almıştı.

Roldos seçim vaadlerini tutup petrol şirketlerine savaş açtı. Hidrokarbon yasa tasarısını meclise sevk etti. Bu yasa devrimci, hatta radikal bir yasaydı. Gerçekleşseydi etkileri Ekuador ve Güney Amerika'yı aşıp dünyaya yayılacaktı.

Petrol şirketleri beklenen tepkiyi verdiler. Roldos'u karalamak ve hükümetten düşürmek için ellerinden geleni yaptılar ama Roldos onlara pabuç bırakmadığı gibi SIL'i de ülkeden kovdu. Bütün yabancı şirketlere, Ekuador halkının yararlanacağı planlar yapmadıkları taktirde ülkeyi terk etmek zorunda bırakılacaklarını bildirdi.

24.5.1981 de Jaime Roldos'un bindiği helikopter havada patladı. Bütün Latin Amerika medyası olayı *"CIA Suikastı"* diye duyurdu. Görgü tanıklarının ifadelerine göre
hayatına kastedileceğini anlayan Roldos çeşitli önlemler almıştı. Biri yanıltıcı diğeri gerçek iki helikopteri vardı. Olay günü güvenlik subaylarından biri onu son anda
yanıltıcı helikoptere binmesi için ikna etmişti.

Yerine geçen Osvaldo Hurtado hem SIL'i geri kabul etti, hem de petrol şirketlerine olağanüstü haklar tanıdı. Böylece Amerika'nın istediği şekilde eski düzene dönülmüş oldu.



SON SüZ1840'larda Amerikalıların çoğunda *Manifest Destiny (Bariz Kader)* adı verilen yaygın bir inanış vardı: Kuzey Amerikanın fethi ilahi bir tecelliydi. Kızılderililerin, ormanların ve bizonların yok edilmesini, bataklıların kurutulup doğal kaynakların istismarını tanrı buyurmuştu, insanlar değil. Bu inanış, Başkan Monroe tarafından bir doktrin olarak dile getirildi ve kendi adını aldı. *Monroe doktrinine* göre Amerikanın tüm yarıkürede özel hakları vardı ve buna, Orta ve Güney Amerika'da Amerikan politikalarına karşı çıkan herhangi bir ülkeyi işgal hakkı da dahildi. üeşitli dönemlerde başkanlar bu doktrini gerekçe göstererek Dominik Cumhuriyeti, Venezüella ve Panama'ya müdahale ettiler, II.Dünya Savaşının sonuna kadar Pan-Amerikancı faaliyetlerini sürdürdüler. 20.yy'ın ikinci yarısında Amerika komünist tehdidini kullanarak bu doktrini tüm dünyayı kapsayacak şekilde genişletti.üağdaş uluslararası finans sistemi II. Dünya Savaşı sonlarında Bretton Woods, New Hampshire'de birçok ülke liderinin katıldığı bir toplantıda ortaya çıkmıştı. *Dünya Bankası ve IMF*, yıkılmış bir Avrupa'yı yeniden inşa etmek için kurulmuş ve bunda da epeyce başarılı olmuşlardı. Sistem hızla genişleyerek bütün Amerikan dostlarınca benimsendi ve baskıya karşı bir çare olarak görüldü. Bizi komünizmin hain pençesinden koruyacaktı.

*Oysa 1980'lerin sonunda Sovyetler Birliği ve komünizmin çöküşü ile anlaşıldı ki asıl amaç komünizmden caydırmak değildi; amaç, kökleri kapitalizmden beslenen küresel*

*imparatorluğu dizginlerinden kurtarmaktı*. Dünya Devleti Forumu'ndan Jim Garrison'un dediği gibi:*"Ekonomik küreselleşme ve serbest piyasa kapitalizmi açısından bakıldığında, Dünyanın bir bütün olarak birleşmesi, gerçek bir "imparatorluk" oluşması demektir. Dünyanın hiçbir ülkesi küreselleşmenin cazibesine karşı koyamamıştır. Pek azı, Dünya Bankası, IMF, Dünya Ticaret ürgütü gibi ekonomik küreselleşmenin yöntemlerini ve kurallarını belirleyen, boyun eğenleri ödüllendirip ihlal edenleri cezalandıran finans örgütlerinden kendini koruyabilmektedir."*Dünya nüfusunun en varlıklı ülkelerde yaşayan beşte biri ile en yoksul ülkelerde yaşayan beşte biri arasındaki gelir oranı 1960'da 30'a 1 iken, 1995'te 95'e 1'eyükselmiştir. Oysa Dünya Bankası, IMF, USAID ve sözde uluslararası yardımla ilgilenen diğer bankalara, şirketlere, hükümetlere sorarsanız hepsi görevlerini eksiksiz yerine getiriyor ve ilerleme kaydediliyor.

*Yıllar boyu kendimizi hep şuna inandırdık:* Ekonomik büyüme tümüyle insanlık için yararlıdır. Büyüme arttıkça yararları da artar. üyleyse ekonomik büyüme ateşini körükleyen kişiler yüceltilmeli ve ödüllendirilmelidir, yaşamın kıyısındakilerin istismarı pahasına da olsa. Bu inançla her türlü korsanlığı hoş gördük. Her yerde masum insanların ırzına geçtik, talan ettik, katlettik. Tahmin (forecasting), ekonometri ve istatistik gibi istendiği tarafa çekilebilir sözde bilimler sayesinde, bir şehri önce bombalayıp sonra yeniden inşa etmeyi ekonomide muazzam büyüme addettik.

Gerçek hikaye şu ki, hepimiz bir yalanı yaşamaktayız. Sürdüğümüz cila, yüzeyin altındaki ölümcül kanserleri saklıyor. Dünyanın en güçlü ve zengin ülkesi korkunç oranlarda intihar, uyuşturucu kullanımı, boşanma, tecavüz ve cinayet sahnesi. Kanser gibi bu oranlar her yıl daha da yükseliyor.Halkımız komünizmi olduğu gibi terörizmi de şeytani bir güç olarak görüyor, kendilerinin ve kendinden önce gelenlerin kararlarına diğer insanların verdiği doğal tepki olduğunu anlamıyorlar. Tüm dünyayı kapitalizme geçirmenin görevleri olduğuna ve bunu gelecek nesillere borçlu olduklarına inanıyorlar. Aynı zamanda *"En iyinin hayatta kalması"* ilkesine sıkı sıkı sarılıyorlar: Madem ki mukavva bir barakada değil de imtiyazlı bir sınıfta doğmuşlar, öyleyse bu miraslarını gelecek kuşaklara da taşıyacaklardır.

Medyamız da şirketokrasinin bir parçasıdır. Gazetelerimizin, dergilerimizin, yayınevlerinin, TV kanallarının çoğunluğunun sahibi dev uluslararası şirketlerdir. Bütün iletişim kanallarımıza hükmeden yöneticiler, görevlerinin miras aldıkları sistemi sürdürmek, güçlendirmek ve genişletmek olduğuna inanmakta ve bunu küstahça uygulamaktadırlar.*Son tahlilde mesele yalnızca ABD de değildir. Küresel imparatorluk adı gibi küresel olmuş, her türlü sınırları aşmıştır.* Daha önce Amerikan şirketleri olarak bilinen şirketler gerçek ve hukuksal anlamda uluslararası olmuştur. üok sayıdaki ülkede iş yaptıklarından hangi kurallara ve yönetmeliklere göre faaliyet göstereceklerini kendileri seçerler. Küreselleşmeyi teşvik eden ticaret anlaşmaları ve örgütlenmeler bu durumu daha da kolaylaştırmaktadır.

*Demokrasi, sosyalizm ve kapitalizm sözcükleri anlamlarını yitirmektedir*. *şirketokrasi*, dünya ekonomisi ve siyaseti üzerinde en etkili faktör haline gelmiştir. Kurduğumuz sistem çığrından çıkmıştır. İmalat şirketlerimiz az gelişmiş ülkelerde İşçileri insanlık dışı koşullarda neredeyse boğaz tokluğuna çalıştırmakta, petrol şirketlerimiz zehirleri denizlere ve akarsulara boşaltarak insanları, hayvanları ve bitkileri bilinçli olarak katletmekte, ilaç sanayi AIDS virüsü taşıyan milyonlarca Afrikalıyı yaşam kurtarıcı ilaçlardan yoksun bırakmaktadır. Kendi Amerikamızda bile on iki milyon aile, bir sonraki öğünü yiyeceğinden emin değildi. Enerji sektörümüz bir Enron, muhasebe sektörümüz bir Andersen yaratmıştır. *Amerika Irak savaşını sürdürmek için 87 milyar $ harcarken, Birleşmiş Milletler bu paranın yarısından azına gezegenimizde yaşayan herkese temiz su, yeterli gıda, sağlık hizmeti ve temel eğitim sağlanabileceğini hesaplamıştır*.

Bir de oturmuş, teröristlerin neden bize saldırdığını merak ediyoruz. Tarih bize kanıtlamaktadır ki eğer bu durumu değiştirecek bir şey yapmazsak dünyanın ilk gerçek küresel imparatorluğunun hazin bir biçimde sona ermesi kaçınılmazdır. İmparatorluklar asla kalıcı olamazlar. Her biri berbat bir şekilde silinip gitmişlerdir. *Daha fazla hakimiyet kurayım derken pek çok kültürü yok etmişler, sonunda kendileri yok olmuştur.* Hiç bir ülke veya ülkeler grubu diğerlerini istismar ederek uzun vadeli yaşayamaz.

Amazon yerlileri Shuar'ların bana 1990'da söylediği gibi dünya, hayal ettiğiniz gibidir.üevreyi kirleten sanayiler, tıkanmış yollar ve aşırı kalabalık kentler kabusundankurtulup yerküreye saygıyı, sürdürebilirlik ve eşitlik ilkelerini, toplumsal sorumlulukbilincini içeren yeni hayallere yelken açabiliriz. Kendimizi ve paradigmayı değiştirmek kendi elimizdedir.

*Jonhn Perkins*
Türkçesi: Murat Kayı
A.P.R.I.L Yayıncılık
5.Baskı/Mayıs 2007


Haberin Editöründen..
Hedef ülkeler, hedef yöneticiler; ya satılacaklar, ya da ölecekler
Hepsi yaşanmış, hepsi gerçek
Yöntem çok, amaç tek;
şİRKETOKRASİ İLE YüNETİLEN ''KüRESEL İMPARATORLUK'' 

(heddam.com'dan...)

----------

